
Pentagon/NATO plans for robots making “trusted” decisions on lethal force - PavlovsCat
https://medium.com/insurge-intelligence/the-pentagon-is-building-a-self-aware-killer-robot-army-fueled-by-social-media-bd1b55944298
======
PavlovsCat
I had a really hard time extracting a non-misleading summary and then shrink
that to 80 chars or less, and an equally hard time resisting the urge to make
it something about not allowing a killer robot gap.

> _To prevent being surpassed by rivals, the United States should fully commit
> itself to harnessing the potential of fully autonomous targeting._

